# BAS Lodgement



## Unreal69

Hi UberPeople

I'm new to this forum and also new to Uber driving
This is only my second week of driving and its quiet fun

Now I have received an email from ATO saying to lodge my BAS 
Does people here use pay a fee to get someone to lodge BAS for them, like Nixer
or do people here lodge them self on the ATO website

If they lodge with them self, is there a guide on how to do it?
Need some help or assistance with it

Thanks
John


----------



## WollyDriver

Hi Unreal69

Welcome to the family 

I would strongly suggest that you talk to a few accountants/etc, look on the forums for some referrals, and find one you can talk to. Pay them to get you setup, and show you how to do everything, what records to keep, how to keep them, etc. Also how to complete and submit your BAS (due end of July).

It might cost you a bit, but this will likely save you enough money from claiming, not submitting the wrong information and getting fined, etc.

Then in future, you can do it yourself.

Note, I'd also suggest getting your annual tax return done professionally, running your own business is different to your normal employee style tax return.

After reading the ample amount of information on these forums, please feel free to come back and ask more specific questions


----------



## Burdo

Took me around 2 weeks of reading these forums, checking out the ATO website https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST...rough-ride-sourcing-and-your-tax-obligations/ and designing my own booking keeping spreadsheet to eventually work it out. I've had my work checked over by a registered accountant and all appears sound.

The above website explains it in some good detail.


----------



## PartnerPeople

Unreal69 said:


> Hi UberPeople
> 
> I'm new to this forum and also new to Uber driving
> This is only my second week of driving and its quiet fun
> 
> Now I have received an email from ATO saying to lodge my BAS
> Does people here use pay a fee to get someone to lodge BAS for them, like Nixer
> or do people here lodge them self on the ATO website
> 
> If they lodge with them self, is there a guide on how to do it?
> Need some help or assistance with it
> 
> Thanks
> John


Hi John

I hate plugging the business like this, but have considering using us Partner People? We offer automated service when dealing with your own BAS, TAX, Super and ABN! Have a look around the site to see if matches what you are looking:

https://partnerpeople.com.au/how_it_works.php

Don't be afraid to ask us any questions!

Kind regards,

Partner People


----------



## stevothedevo

Partner People
had a look at the site. seems ok.... how does it work in for instance my situation.... just started, bought a car for $7000 GST inclusive, plan to write it off 100% with the $20K tax write off ending this JUne 2017, plus some other start up costs etc...... i do have my bas & gst registration, but i like the idea of not having to do that side of things. your fees seem pretty cheap. I think mine would be $8 week as I only will do this part time and work full time elsewhere.
For tax year 2016-17 my plan is to cancel out my income with expenses, so as not to be hit with extra income tax and child maintenance etc.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

stevothedevo said:


> Partner People
> had a look at the site. seems ok.... how does it work in for instance my situation.... just started, bought a car for $7000 GST inclusive, plan to write it off 100% with the $20K tax write off ending this JUne 2017, plus some other start up costs etc...... i do have my bas & gst registration, but i like the idea of not having to do that side of things. your fees seem pretty cheap. I think mine would be $8 week as I only will do this part time and work full time elsewhere.
> For tax year 2016-17 my plan is to cancel out my income with expenses, so as not to be hit with extra income tax and child maintenance etc.


Keep in mind that the $20,000 small business instant asset writeoff is available only to a taxpayer carrying on a small business and not to an employee.

Also, keep in mind that an Uber driver is unlikely to be able to offset a loss from their small business against other kinds of income given the likely application of the non-commercial loss rules: see https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Non-commercial-losses/.

Reduction of Uber income to nil (rather than create a loss) is another matter.


----------



## stevothedevo

Jack Malarkey said:


> Keep in mind that the $20,000 small business instant asset writeoff is available only to a taxpayer carrying on a small business and not to an employee.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that an Uber driver is unlikely to be able to offset a loss from their small business against other kinds of income given the likely application of the non-commercial loss rules: see https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Non-commercial-losses/.
> 
> Reduction of Uber income to nil (rather than create a loss) is another matter.


Nil or very very small income is where im heading


----------

